# Manatees



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Some photographer thought it was a good idea to send in his pics of some sting rays and say they are manatees in destin, headed west.... It's on the north west Florida daily news Facebook page.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Those are ling.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

There are NO manatees in the panhandle area. Never will be. Now delete this post.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I really don't get everyone's big deal with manatees... is it just a fun band wagon to be on??


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sure said:


> I really don't get everyone's big deal with manatees... is it just a fun band wagon to be on??


Too many regs come with manatees. These pics are already making the rounds from news boards to forums. Deleting it won't do anything but insure someone else will post it tonight.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

They taste like a fat greasy chicken!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats cool, Ive seen manatees...err mermaids off Navarre a few times. Never a group that big or in water that clear though. That would be a treat!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

As a beach lifeguard for 9 years I must tell you that there ARE manatees here. Before industry i.e. Monsanto, Westinghouse e.t.c. 1950s era we had them here. Not long after the war people bought recreational boats on a mass scale and most of the manatees were ran over/killed. Nowadays, occasionally, you will see one moving from the east to west along the beach. Most of these are too old or sick to fight the current and have come up this way. I saw three over 9 years of staring at the bikinis I mean distressed swimmers. Last year there was one for about in a day in Pitt Slip Marina. We also had young (2ft) alligator hanging around on July 4th a few years back. Also...don't be surprised to see black bears out swimming in the bay and the occasional Blue whale wash up on the beach.
Irish


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> They taste like a fat greasy chicken!!!


Yes but..


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Some people don't think about the consequences of their actions. :no:

Nothing to see here, look like dolphins to me.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Manatees bring "no wake" zones with them.

Jim


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

jim t said:


> manatees bring "no wake" zones with them.
> 
> Jim


loooooooooooooooonnnnnngggggg ones!


----------



## bywkqhj (Jan 9, 2011)

I fished mosquito lagoon and the indian river for years with the no wake zones, we always wondered how the manatees could read the signs and know to stay in the slow zones, and not swim in the fast zones. I thought about applying for a Federal grant to teach the mantees to read, for their own safety of course. No wake zones for manatees are a waste of time. (my opinion)


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

From NWFDN Facebook page


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Call me one of "them" but I always tend towards a "they were here first" point of view. That's for everything from foxes and yotes displaced for the next super Walmart and trailer park to manatees and sea turtles. Turning a blind eye so one can drive his boat faster really doesn't solve anything.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

sure said:


> Call me one of "them" but I always tend towards a "they were here first" point of view. That's for everything from foxes and yotes displaced for the next super Walmart and trailer park to manatees and sea turtles. Turning a blind eye so one can drive his boat faster really doesn't solve anything.


I sorta agree, but when a couple manatees show up locally in the summer I don't think we should put speed zones all over the bay. 

No it has not happened yet.

Jim


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jim t said:


> I sorta agree, but when a couple manatees show up locally in the summer I don't think we should put speed zones all over the bay.
> 
> No it has not happened yet.
> 
> Jim


Unless they do more than just migrate through the area I doubt anything will be done.


----------



## terry mac (Jul 15, 2008)

Everyone, please relax, Ive seen these things before. During hurricane Ivan, a part of the Gulf Breeze Zoo was compromised, and a few of the hippopotamus escaped, later reproduced, this is what you see in the photograph.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I can tell you for certain, that the one on the right, in the bottom photo, is definitely NOT a Manatee.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a dolphin to me. 

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Tapatalk 2


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Really cool pictures. I always wondered why the big makos don't attack them when they are migrating.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sure said:


> I really don't get everyone's big deal with manatees... is it just a fun band wagon to be on??


I don't get it either. Deal with it, people.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

feelin' wright said:


> Really cool pictures. I always wondered why the big makos don't attack them when they are migrating.


Seems like it would be an easy meal.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Moving west. They are as good as dead. There is no vegetation for them to feed on and the waters will get to cold in the winter.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

sure said:


> I really don't get everyone's big deal with manatees... is it just a fun band wagon to be on??


Those arent manatees. This is no band wagon because its impossible that those are manatees in destin. No way no how. Nope


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Once you get a population of manatees in our fishing waters, it will be trolling motor only for now on. Your favorite inshore fishing hole will be closed to boating and fishing all for the protection of the manatee. So absolutely no way those are manatees. If you catch my drift. That picture is from somewhere else. Not anywhere close to destin.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

There are no resident populations here. It gets too cold in the winter. I assure you if we know they migrate here with the warm water the state does.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I remember seeing one along the county pier before a few years back. Those things are pretty big.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

sure said:


> Call me one of "them" but I always tend towards a "they were here first" point of view. That's for everything from foxes and yotes displaced for the next super Walmart and trailer park to manatees and sea turtles.
> OK we were here before coyotes, they didnt show up till the early 80s, armadillos showed up about the same time and....25 lb snapper on every reef didnt show up till a few years ago, so...killem all!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> I don't get it either. Deal with it, people.



Ok, for the slow to pick up on it......

When an area is known to have Manatee the fucking PETA whackos will go fucking crazy and try to put up a million no wake zones and anything else they can come up with to "save" them....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

WW2 said:


> Ok, for the slow to pick up on it......
> 
> When an area is known to have Manatee the fucking PETA whackos will go fucking crazy and try to put up a million no wake zones and anything else they can come up with to "save" them....


Dude, by now, peta, the state, the other states, universities and various gooberment agencies know where manatees are and where they go. Showing a picture of some off the beach isn't going to change anything, so maybe ease up with calling people slow.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yawn...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

gulf up here is too cold yet.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Crab Island*

2 years ago at crab island after 2 slices of cold pizza and 3 beers my wife said you look like a Manatee. I said "Hey I resemble that remark":thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

WW2 said:


> Ok, for the slow to pick up on it......
> 
> When an area is known to have Manatee the fucking PETA whackos will go fucking crazy and try to put up a million no wake zones and anything else they can come up with to "save" them....


I "get" it. Dealing with manatees and other things (like porpoises) that live in the saltwater is a fact of life. Get over it. This same thread pops up every year.

Still, much more interesting than Cletus and Jimmy Ray Bob starting the same snapper threads over and over, though.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hate to kill this thread but they are manitiees. I seen them last week in front of Henderson beach moving west. One of them even have a tracking device on in. It was a group of 4 or 5.... and I was on my boat and got right near them


----------



## Gamefish25 (Aug 31, 2012)

Gamefish27 said:


> Hate to kill this thread but they are manitiees. I seen them last week in front of Henderson beach moving west. One of them even have a tracking device on in. It was a group of 4 or 5.... and I was on my boat and got right near them


Yup, I saw them too. Definitely manatees. Got within a few feet of them and the water was gin clear. No mistaken. Lots of other boats spotted them as well including the AJ's Sailboat loaded with tourists. This is the second time I have seen them in Destin. Pretty cool to watch them slowly swimming along in the clear water.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have seen them scooting by Ft Pickens pier on an outgoing tide.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

sure said:


> Dude, by now, peta, the state, the other states, universities and various gooberment agencies know where manatees are and where they go. Showing a picture of some off the beach isn't going to change anything, so maybe ease up with calling people slow.


+1 

There was a few news reports on Fox 10 about Manatees in Mobile Bay. It's not like no one knows about them....


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

WW2 said:


> Ok, for the slow to pick up on it......
> 
> When an area is known to have Manatee the fucking PETA whackos will go fucking crazy and try to put up a million no wake zones and anything else they can come up with to "save" them....


What's even funnier, is that in places with "a million no wake zones" and "peta whackos", the no-wake zones are fairly reasonable. They're basically confined to small channels and cuts or through marinas. Areas that only idiots would be doing 30 knots through.

The Suwannee is the epicenter of Manatees and its STILL only a minimal wake zone.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Gamefish27 said:


> Hate to kill this thread but they are manitiees. I seen them last week in front of Henderson beach moving west. One of them even have a tracking device on in. It was a group of 4 or 5.... and I was on my boat and got right near them


Wait, you didn't really think that people actually thought they were something other than manatees did you? That's funnier than some of the suggestions thrown out to "cover it up".


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Wait, you didn't really think that people actually thought they were something other than manatees did you? That's funnier than some of the suggestions thrown out to "cover it up".


Nope they weren't manatees you saw. Maybe big giant catfish at best. But not a manatee. 
And the tracking device you spoke of had to just be a big bobber from a pier fisherman that broke its line.:whistling:


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

no serious they where manatees..


----------



## Tideroller10 (Dec 2, 2013)

Seen one by my house the other day


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Manatees. Ha! Some of y'all just need to let them square groupers just float on by. There ain't no manatees around here.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Gamefish27 & Tideroller10,

PLEASE listen to MrFish ----- IF too many sightings of ALLEGED manatees are reported ( They are on a federal endangered list) then the waterways on which they are reported can be closed or restricted to RECREATIONAL boat usage. So --- Don't you get it?????? --- THERE ARE NO DAMN MANATEES IN OUR AREA ! You now must admit you really saw a group of Mother-In-Laws swimming together.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

No , people will argue with the point and say get over it, they are here . 

There are no manatees here. 
No way. Way too cold


----------

